# Worried about newly adopted budgie



## DealWithCake (Jun 7, 2021)

Hello there Talk Budgies community

I've recently adopted a bungie that recently became independant, ive had him home for about 5 days now and i've just noticed that he's breathing alot with his beak open, i'm worried that he might be getting sick, but i havent had him for that long so i cant figure out the cause, his cage is not in a draft and the room tempreture is moderate for his comfort, he still eat and drink and plays with his toys, sometimes he stops for a few seconds or longer, then continues, there's sometimes a small clicking noise when hes breathing that dosent sound like content beak grinding. I'm planning on getting him registred with a local avian vet, but is it possible i should call and make an apointment for him? 

Video of him breathing


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

He is a beautiful bird! I would say at this point he is very nervous and the panting you see is because of that, however the clicking sound may be of concern. You should not try to handle a new bird for at least a couple of weeks after you bring them home. They need time to adjust to their new home and are often submissive but terrified at first. It would be best for you to leave him in his cage and just talk to him throughout the day for a couple of weeks until he calms down. It is always a good thing to have a new bird checked by an avian vet or a vet that has experience with birds, not only does that help establish a working relationship with the vet but you can also be assured that the bird is healthy. Birds hide illness very well and we do not usually see symptoms of illness until it has been going on for some time and they can no longer hide the fact they they do not feel well.


----------



## DealWithCake (Jun 7, 2021)

Thanks for the fast reply Cody, i'll leave him to get more aqquainted with his surrounding before trying anything that could make him stressed or nervous. The clicking sound i mentioned has only been audible once for twice. As he is resting in his cage he seems to still be breathing with his beak open, but not as heavily as before. If his behavior pursists i'll make an appointment for a checkup. I'm worried for his well being since he's not that old and hasn't lived with me that long. I've removed anthing deemed dangerous for budgies around him so i'm not sure how he has gotten like this in such a short time. I'll try to read up on proper Budgie care, and other probable causes, and thanks again for the help.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being.

Your little fellow is adorable! What have you named him?
I agree with Cody 100%.

He needs time to settle into his new environment and become comfortable with his new surroundings.
Budgies are often submissive for the first few days simply because they are terrified. 
You can cover the top and three sides of the cage to help the budgie feel more secure, if necessary. 
Playing music for him when you aren't around will be helpful as well. Budgies perceive no noise as meaning there may be danger.

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part. 
You should never grab your budgie or force him to be touched. 
To bond with your budgie, you need to build his trust in you.
He will have to learn over time that you will not hurt him, grab him and try to force him to allow you to hold him. 

To build your budgie’s trust, sit by his cage and read, talk or sing quietly to him for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to him so he'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt him . 

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don’t make sudden moves, don’t try to touch him . 
Let him get used to the idea that the hand is now in his safe place and not harming him . 

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. If he becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down. When he's comfortable with your hand near him , you can offer him a bit of millet or a few seeds. In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgie's pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly whenever you interact with him .

Most budgies once they pass the "baby" stage, do not like to be petted or touched. 
If your budgie does like to be petted, you should only ever pet his head, neck or chest area.
Stroking a budgie's back and/or tail stimulates its breeding instinct. Bonding means allowing them to choose to be with you.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*

*List of Stickies*

*Posting on the Forums*

*Let's Talk Budgies!*

*FAQ*

*Articles*

*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*

*Avian First Aid*

*Quarantine IS Necessary!*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*

*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*

*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*

*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Cage sizes.*

*Essentials to a Great Cage*

*Resource Directory*


----------



## DealWithCake (Jun 7, 2021)

A Little Update.

Ive been spending alot more time with him and letting him get used to me being in the same space as him, I encourage him to explore his surroundings at his own accord by leaving his cage doors open so he knows he's free to leave. I also decided to remove some toys i thought might be scaring him. I've arranged perches on the outside his cage so he's got somewhere to sit if he decides to explore out, I don't ever wanna force him out of his cage. There have been days where he's quiet with no instrests on leaving while showing signs of heavy breathing, and other days where he sits in the doors opening. I'm a calm person by nature so i talk with a calming tone, and don't react violently to surprise biting. Lately he's been opening up to me, he's more vocal and more energetic, and i dont see any signs of him stressed breathing anymore. Last Friday while i was working on the computer he decided to fly to my desk and sit on my hand, he then walked around on the desk playing with my hands and taking a ride on the computer mouse as i worked, hes been doing this the whole weekend, even climbing my clothes to sit in my t-shirt front pocket, he now has a playarea on my desk he can relax at, i'm glad hes warming up to me. 

Aslo, his name is Scott 

Thanks for the great advice.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Sounds like you are making great progress.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Scott is doing great! Thanks for the update. He sure is a cute little fellow!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums~

Scott is adorable! What a sweetheart 

You've gotten great advice and resources above from FaeryBee. Please be sure to read through all the links and other information provided to ensure you're up to date on the best of budgie care practices! If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

We hope to see you around, and please keep us posted on how things go! 

Cheers 👋


----------

